# 16.5 x 16 x 12 chevy/gmc rims



## robbie (Nov 16, 2005)

i am looking for a set of 16.5 x 16 x 10 or 12 inch wides rims for an 8 lug 14 bolt chevy axle. i need all four if anybody can help me out it would be greatly appreciated. i currently have a set of 15 inchers on it and brand new 35/12.50 s that i would be willing to trade even up for.


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

your looking for 16.5 rims? in 10-12 wide correct. and you have a set of 15 8 lug rims. those are usually pretty pricey.. you can at least get 200 out of them. do a search on this board some one is looking for a set i think in the chevy form.

payton


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

look here
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=6170


----------



## robbie (Nov 16, 2005)

*thanks*

yeah i have posted a thread for that guy to look at but i havent got a response yet.



payton said:


> your looking for 16.5 rims? in 10-12 wide correct. and you have a set of 15 8 lug rims. those are usually pretty pricey.. you can at least get 200 out of them. do a search on this board some one is looking for a set i think in the chevy form.
> 
> payton


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

you are aware of the need to probally grind your calipers a bit on disk set of correct?

depending on axle your using.

payton


----------



## BreyerConstruct (Aug 17, 2004)

I think I've got a set of older 16.5's from a Dodge (8 on 6.5) that may work...

Free for the taking if you want them.


~Matt


----------



## robbie (Nov 16, 2005)

*grinding*

yeah i already have those rims mounted on the truck, and yeah i did have to grind down the calibers a lot!



payton said:


> you are aware of the need to probally grind your calipers a bit on disk set of correct?
> 
> depending on axle your using.
> 
> payton


----------



## robbie (Nov 16, 2005)

*thanks*

i appreciate the offer but i need 8 on 5.5



BreyerConstruct said:


> I think I've got a set of older 16.5's from a Dodge (8 on 6.5) that may work...
> 
> Free for the taking if you want them.
> 
> ~Matt


----------



## BreyerConstruct (Aug 17, 2004)

hey, sorry I couldn't help!

Best wishes...

~Matt


----------



## GetMore (Mar 19, 2005)

Are you sure about the 5.5" bolt spacing?
As far as I know until Ford started using 17" wheels on the trucks all the 8-lug wheels were the same. My '73 Chevy came with 16.5" wheels and I put a set of newer 16" wheels on without a problem. I even used a Dodge wheel. It fit just the same.


----------



## robbie (Nov 16, 2005)

*those might work*

those wheels might work, do you have any pics of them?



BreyerConstruct said:


> hey, sorry I couldn't help!
> 
> Best wishes...
> 
> ~Matt


----------

